# Gccf showing question



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

The new boy I am getting is brown tabby and white and the class for his colour is listed in the schedule as intermediate (not full championship status), I know this means he can only get merits not c.c.'s but my question is can intermediates still get best of breed for their class? Also if they are very very lucky are they entitled to win best of variety and if they are very very very lucky best in show? Or are those titles only available to full status breeds?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I thought Indermediate you got IC's and yes therefore you can be BOB etc.... Peliminary status is merits.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah right, but an IC is'nt the equivalent to a cc is it? I mean if they get 3 IC's what do they get for that? I'm guessing intermediate is the final step before getting full status too?  Thanks Fluffs I'm so not used to having a non-status colour. I have a blue tabby that has since been a recognise colour but didnt show her prior to that.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Well an IC is like a CC in a way but they get no titles. If they get 3 IC's from 3 different judges then your cat will become a qualifier for the colour becoming Championship Status. Unless they already have all the qualifying cats and are waiting till next show year.

I know my apricot point siamese can only get ICs but as of next June they can go for CCs and PCs so not long to wait


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah I'll have to watch the gccf committee meetings bit on their site and watch for any news of the status coming up. Thanks for that Fluffs


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No probs... Congrats on getting a new kitten


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey! he's not kitten Fluffs he's a proven boy (chuckles)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Awww how lovely.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

This is a piccie of Jack.....................


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

He is a lovely looking lad. Let's home he wins lots of ICs!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know that I want IC's though I want cc's. Just got to find out how far along the breed colour is, grrrrrrr. I have a mate that I can email so watch this space, lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes let's hope it's soon then


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Having shown a caramel oriental - not yet ch status, I think they should give you some sort of intermediate title to mark the cat as a qualifier for the breed, at least until they obtain ch status. 

Intermediates can still compete with all the others for BIS


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Well I've just come off phone to my mate who is a pioneer for tabby/white full status (I have two of her cats), apparently they only need two more cats to get 3 IC's to qualify for the full status. One of hers has 2 IC's and she is going for her third and if I start Jack off showing and he does ok, he could be the final one to qualify them. I am sssssssooooooooooooooooooooo excited about that but it would need him to qualify in 3 different shows under different judges, could take well into next year me thinks


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Having shown a caramel oriental - not yet ch status, I think they should give you some sort of intermediate title to mark the cat as a qualifier for the breed, at least until they obtain ch status.
> 
> Intermediates can still compete with all the others for BIS


Yeah my mate also said she has had BIS with hers too, she mainly shows under Tica though now because of having so many arguments, lol, with gccf judges. The one I am thinking of showing under apparently can be a complete pratt


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Be cool if your boy could be a qualifier to help the colour get there!!! Good Luck


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

If any of our Paparazzi are at a show where you are, just ask us and we'll take his pic for the Cat show website.

Audrey Magical -Magical cats.
Friendly Felines :: Index
Friendly Felines Show Results.................The place other sites come to get their results! :: Index


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh that would be great, thanks Audrey


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

if you get the 20 cats then the application will need to go to council etc you have missed this year's deadline which means the earliest they will be shown at championship is June 2010


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

20, thats alot, we only need 10 oriental self caramels to go to Ch status. I think they are languishing at 7 at the moment though


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

Oooh sorry 20 is for new breeds - the tabby/white may only need 10 as they are a new colour rather than a new breed. You only need 10 for new colour of an existing championship breed


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

10 it is then, you had me worried for a bit there  Ours must have 8 then cos we only need two more according to my mate  How good would it be to have the tenth one to get made up


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

when do you get him?


----------

